# What causes bad algea?



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have really bad algea in my tank. I clean the tank and water chang once a week but I always have algea growing on the walls and the glass. The tank is not near the sunlight at all. I was wondering if it could be my plants causing this? Or maybe its my lighting is bad. Im running a aquaglo and a plant and aquarium bulb. One 48 inch of each. Could someone please help me out with this its reall bugging me?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Slim said:


> I have really bad algea in my tank. I clean the tank and water chang once a week but I always have algea growing on the walls and the glass. The tank is not near the sunlight at all. I was wondering if it could be my plants causing this? Or maybe its my lighting is bad. Im running a aquaglo and a plant and aquarium bulb. One 48 inch of each. Could someone please help me out with this its reall bugging me?
> [snapback]1125941[/snapback]​


maybe too much lighting. How much watts do you have??


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Algae feeds mainly on phosphates, nitrates, and silicates. If those levels are high, you'll have algae problems. Some types of algae can also be caused by old bulbs. If your bulbs are more than a year old, I'd think about replacing them.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey its probably my bulbs than huh. Ive had them in there for awhile. Im only running 80 watts I was running 240 watts for awhile cause i was trying out plants but im not a good plant grower so I switched to the no plant look.


----------

